# Jaeger LeCoultre Atmos 566 with Marc Newson



## East2West (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm new to the forum and have a passion for watches. I have recently started my collection as of last year and have an eclectic mix. I'm considering to buy a mechanical clock now as my interest in the field grows and grows and have been pondering about an Atmos, I've seen a few of the classic ones however it is not to my taste. I prefer the more modern design and have seen the Marc Newson 561 physically though the 566 which I have yet to see seems more appealing. What do you guys think? Are there any other modern mechanical clocks that I should consider?

Here is a link of the 566

marc newson - atmos 566 and hourglass


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Depends how much you are looking at spending, the Newson Atmos' are limited editions so will be very expensive, if you are after contemporary looks then your choices may be limited for high end clocks as they mainly seem to be traditional designs, but I'm sure there must be high quality, contemporary design clocks out there.

Personally I love the Atmos, I have a 1970's model and the fact that there are no batteries or electricity required, it never needs winding, keeps very accurate time, and only needs servicing every 25 years is fantastic, what more could you want!


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

There are a ton of modern clocks available, but there is only one Atmos, if you want the real deal JLC clock.
I quite like the classic style of mine, but then I tend toward antique decor.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the this clock. East2West - you have a good eye. Are they still available and what is the price?


----------



## freshdesign (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi East2West, 
The blue Atmos 566 is a limited edition of 28 collector pieces. I currently own number 13 in mint condition that is for sale. Please contact me via this feed if you are interested in buying it. I would suggest that you are quick as there are a few other people also interested.
I will look forward to hearing back from you soon.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Do they release more of the Atmos 566 every year? Or is it just a single batch production? Would like to add one to my collection one day.


----------



## freshdesign (Sep 5, 2011)

If you are interested you can buy the Jaeger Le Coultre Atmos 566 by Marc Newson at the following link;

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d

Limited opportunity!


----------

